

Bootstrap Release Candidate embraces flat design - kristianc
http://rc.getbootstrap.com/

======
iusable
Ok, that looks good! I wonder if LayerVault will put out a DMCA notice for
this as well :P

~~~
Throwadev
I think it looks worse.

